

Ask HN: Outsourcing mobile app development, how and how much? - snorkel

Suppose I had some ideas for a few simple mobile games, for example a card game and/or simple 2D scroller, a budget of about $5000, and I only have enough time in my schedule to source developers, sketch concepts, approve the work, and source media.<p>Do I have realistic chance of creating a simple mobile game for iOS (and possibly Android) with these constraints? If not then what am I missing?<p>For those who have done this, which outsourcing forums do you recommend for this type of work?
======
BSousa
For a game it really depends on scope of the game as the money for assets can
rack up quickly.

What is really important is if you don't mind outsourcing outside of your
comfort zone, to places with lower cost of living (Portugal here, for
example). For example, for code development only I charge around 50 USD/hr
now, and I'm going from experience here, small games can take from about 60-80
billable hours to make of course, depending on scope bringing the value to
about $4000.

Send me an email if you are interested in discussing it further.

